# Repticon Charleston



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
January 25 & 26, 2014

Where:
Omar Shrine Auditorium
176 Patriots Point Road
Mount Pleasant, SC 29464

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Charleston Show:
Repticon first debuted in Charleston in 2004 at the Ladson Exchange Park. In recent years, the show was moved to the North Charleston Convention Center. Join us this year for Repticon Charleston at its new home, the Omar Shrine Auditorium in Mt. Pleasant for all those reptile and exotic animal adventures that the many happy herpers of the Lowcountry seek in an entertaining family-friendly event. Join us on January 25th & 26th for an unforgettable reptile experience . . . join us for Repticon Charleston!

For more information: Repticon Charleston Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

